# Donor sperm funding



## fingersx2013 (Apr 24, 2013)

Just wondering if anyone else is using donor sperm at gri and wether you recieved funding?

I'm a Lanarkshire patient and at our last appointment the consultant was u sure if Lanarkshire offer any funding!! 
Told me to expect to pay around £2000 for enough for 3 iui and 2 ivf from esb! Bit looking on here etc I think I'm looking at more £3500!! Eeeeek! 

I know some people are lucky and their health boards pay it all! So any other Lanarkshire patients offer advice?
Or if you had to find it, how much did it cost u? So much for hoping for our free NHS treatment!


----------



## Waitingforsande (Jul 4, 2011)

Hi, 

We were under GRI last year but have since gone privately. They told us we needed donor sperm after a failed SSR and that we would need to pay for it (we are Lanarkshire too) but the reason being they only had 3 donors on their register and none matched my DHs dark hair and brown eyes. As you'll see from my signature we ended up down using DH sperm route.

Lots of good luck!

X x x


----------



## fingersx2013 (Apr 24, 2013)

Sorry I missed your reply!

We weren't offered access to their donors even for a fee, we were told we would have to purchase from abroad!

Read your news! WOW! That's fab!! Defo worth the second opinion! My OH often wonders if its worth a second opinion.....

Great news about your BFP - Congratulations xx


----------



## Waitingforsande (Jul 4, 2011)

Who was it that told you that? Mr Underwood or one of the gynaecologists? I would push it further as I know of 2 couples recently at GRI that used donor sperm provided from them (both this year). Speak to Dr Lyall she is head of the unit.

For us and my DH in particular we wanted to exhaust all options for using his own sperm before moving to donor. We are very glad that we did but we have had to self fund which hasn't been easy. However, actually before he got his results we had agreed to donor sperm and picked a donor. I think the second opinion isn't for everyone though as some don't need it and depends on your diagnosis too maybe?

Good luck to you and I'd try and push it with GRI. If you want I can ask my friend who cycled with donor sperm in May at GRI who is best for you to speak too?

X x x


----------

